
Unemployed Thomas Cook employees job opportunities - sanghi
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YnTzcqQn3NyqreuZrAlt7u9QSphj4SJiTIU4eXTc9xI/edit#gid=0
======
sanghi
Came across this link where people are trying to help out the staff of Thomas
Cook after they announced them shutting down and stopped trading. God bless
the internet.

